# Galloree Order experience.



## PDT (Jan 16, 2017)

I just picked up my order from Galloree. 
I live down the block from them so its easier for me to pick up.

I placed the order for 6 leggings and 6 v-neck ladies top`s all with custom designs from my lightpainting photography collection.

I received an email confirmation of my order immediately.
I was already aware of the 2 week cut and sew time frame and this is reasonable to me for a custom made product.

I didn't receive any follow up communication during the 2 week production period but i didn't expect any either.

Because I live in the area I decided to drop by on a tuesday 2 days before my order was scheduled to be complete ( 2 weeks from order date ) just to see if we were on schedule.
I met with Steve and some of his staff ( everybody very friendly and busy ) and he informed me that my order would be ready for pick up on Thursday or Friday which was right on the due date.
I did not hear from there on Thursday or Friday but I did get an e-mail Monday morning saying my order was ready for pick up. This was very reasonable to me for such a busy outfit and I am just a small minnow in the pond.
The first thing I noticed when I got home with my order and opened it was how striking the colors came out, beautiful and rich.
The fabric was very nice for both leggings and The V-neck top and the seamstress did a great job on the sewing of the leggings.
i began to notice that the prints appeared different then the designs that I submitted to Galloree. As I looked closer I noticed that the print was in fact different than the design. 
In most cases this would not be a problem and the websites does warn that sublimation dye printing cannot guarantee exact placement.

I drove to Galloree yesterday to meet with Steve and ask what I had done wrong. Again even though he was very busy and on the phone when I arrived un-announced he took the time to talk with me professionally and explain what he thinks happened to cause the prints to be different than the designs.

Upon leaving I felt better educated to approach my next design with Galloree as I believe they are a well meaning legitimate business.

In conclusion: I can recommend Galloree as a T-shirt fulfillment business as they did exactly what they said they would do.

I also wish to issue a warning about their templates. ( I wish they would have stopped my production and given me the opportunity to correct my design image ). make sure that your design on sublimation dye print garments covers the template with plenty of bleed. I put mine to close to the edge I believe.
The legging template, I don`t understand. It shows a front and back view but is sewn together as 2 sides. Can anybody help with how to design leggings with this template so that they look reasonably close to the design?

I use another Dye sublimation company in Florida for a particular shirt I have made and they always call me with any problems with my image, or if the print is not going to match the design for some reason.
I wish that in the future galloree would adopt this same policy.


The only other comment I have is just my opinion.
I use other dye sublimation companies and I felt after reviewing my Galloree order that they didn't take enough time to press the shirt before printing which resulted in unnecessary void on the main body of the sleeves and seam areas.

I do have some images to share to validate my findings but I don`t have a Manage attachments button to add with.
I hope I have helped


----------



## randompixel (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for putting up this review. I've been looking at Galoree for a few products.

I believe I have dealt with what you are talking about with the leggings. It's a 2 panel setup with the seam on the inside of the leg. The attached png is a shot of a template from the printful. If you draw a straight line down the center of each side, from the top-center to bottom center (red line), that line would represent the side of the leg. toward the inside of the template (green circle) is the front, toward the outside is the back (blue cirle).
I get a template from the printer because they may print a different way.


About this:
"I use other dye sublimation companies and I felt after reviewing my Galloree order that they didn't take enough time to press the shirt before printing which resulted in unnecessary void on the main body of the sleeves and seam areas."

I understood that your order was cut and sew, or just the leggings?
Cut and sew should completely avoid the sublimation artifacts (voids) because the fabric is sublimated before the garment is sewn, no?


----------



## PDT (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the legging info randompixel. That template is similar to what I saw at Steve's office and he did say he would email it to me.

When I mentioned the dye sublimation artifacts I was talking about the ladies V-neck shirts. You are correct, the leggings are cut and sew and thus have no artifacts. My only problem with the leggings was not with the product itself but the template and the fact that my design didn't come out like I wanted it to. Boo Hoo. Me Learn and move on.

Thank you for responding and I look forward to learning more.

Patrick

I have added a couple images to show the difference between the design and print. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## PDT (Jan 16, 2017)

Some examples of the artifacts.
Now I don`t walk in their world so I may be commenting on something that I truly don`t understand. but I did work as a kid in a dry cleaners operating the steam press and it took some time to get those garments wrinkle free. So some of this I see as normal and expected artifacts and some of the larger spots are wrinkles that could have been fixed before printing.


----------



## randompixel (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok, so yeah. You are dealing with the standard issue of sublimation printing on pre-sewn items.

That is unavoidable according to every supplier I can find, unless you find cut and sew.

I am currently testing a US based custom cut and sew operation that will do cut and sew tops - no artifacts. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## edrigor29 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello guys, Im new to galloree. I would like to know how to download the galloree plugin for woocommerce. Thanks!


----------

